
Ask HN: What's your backup strategy in 2018 - aosaigh
I have a number of different machines and devices: Android phone, multiple Macbooks, a Windows Desktop and a Linux NAS. I&#x27;m having trouble coming up with a comprehensive backup plan.<p>At the moment, I sync everything with Resilio (sync is another question). After that, I take time machine and Carbon Copy Cloner backups of my primary Macbooks to an external drive. I also run Back blaze on the Macbooks.<p>I&#x27;d love to have a more comprehensive plan in place so I&#x27;m interested to hear how everyone is handling backup?
======
lmilcin
I have close to 2TB of valuable data. By valuable data I mean anything that I
put work into creating: photos, documents, projects (code), etc. Also anything
I would have to put work to re-create: collection of music not available from
other source than my CDs, for example, as it would require me to go through
hundreds of CDs to recreate it.

I am using mostly a system of 4 4TB naked hard drives and a hard drive docking
station.

One hard drive is always far away containing full backup of all systems.

Two hard drives are at home in rotation and they will be containing full
backups. From time to time I will take one of them and replace the drive that
is far away and bring the far away drive to my rotation at home.

One hard drive is dedicated to storing increments. This is mainly for
convenience. If I happen to delete important file or a file that I worked
recently on I have it available most probably as I do backups continuously (4
times a day) using a script.

I am using Acronis True Image on Windows and a bunch of scripts under linux to
store the backup on the drive.

------
jedisct1
Backblaze + Time machine for the mac, iCloud for the iPhone,
compressed/encrypted VM snapshots for the servers.

